# Superglue Confusion



## FuzzWolfie (Nov 21, 2010)

Alright- I never really post things on these forums- but I do have a  question. Well, perhaps this is better qualified as a need for clarification.

 I use a type of craft glue made by Aleene's when constructing  my heads. It is sold as nontoxic and has been tested by the ASTM-  (the) American Society for Testing Materials. I have successfully used  this glue for years with personal costumes and have never had any  negative effects (i.e. feeling loopy, sick, smelled anything funny,  etc.), and I have also found it holds together very well. 

When I read the sticky on fursuiting materials and such, it listed "goop glues" as an ok thing to use, but also said superglues are bad. I clearly understand this difference, and believe that this is a correct thing to say. But I'm thinking maybe we should be more clear on what, exactly, makes a superglue a superglue? Because when I originally read that, I felt my heart race thinking I had been using a bad material all these years. XD And to be perfectly honest, maybe some examples next to those blanket terms could be helpful to those of us who get easily panicked. :3 Like- Goop glue (i.e. Aleene's/ any nontoxic craft glue=good) and Superglue (i.e. Gorilla Grip/ industrial glue=bad)

Side Note-
I know hot glue is definably the standard for fursuit  construction, I just don't prefer it. I'm not bashing on it, just  saying I wouldn't opt for it if given the choice.

 But yes. ^^ I just wanted to see what others thought of this. See if anyone was confused as well? Or If I'm just a little too easily worried. XD Thanks!


----------



## Fay V (Nov 21, 2010)

This sounds like a fine idea. So far as I know the list is for people just getting into costuming and think "I'll just attach this with superglue!" or "I'll make a head out of ducktape!" ugh...
Putting in some more exact examples doesn't seem bad.


----------



## FuzzWolfie (Nov 21, 2010)

Fay V said:


> This sounds like a fine idea. So far as I know the list is for people just getting into costuming and think "I'll just attach this with superglue!" or "I'll make a head out of ducktape!" ugh...
> Putting in some more exact examples doesn't seem bad.



True.  Hehe. My first ever head was held together by sewing pins, foam, crayola modeling clay and tears. Granted I was about 12-13 at the time...but oh the memories. 

and thank you for the feedback!


----------



## FredlyFatchet (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'd kinda like some clarification for this as well. I'd like a very, very strong glue, but I don't know which type will be safest. I wish to make a fur(?)suit based off of a dragonfly, and I'll be using an armor tutorial in order to make the body. From what I understand, it's just cutting foamies and gluing them to a shirt, but won't they shed easily?

This is the one I'm using. http://www.entropyhouse.com/penwiper/costumes/helmsdeep.html


----------



## Glitch (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, I just fell in love with Crazy Clue for my fursuit.  I only use it on things like jawsets where small detail work is required.


----------



## Sinbane (Nov 22, 2010)

MIGHTY PUDDY!!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 22, 2010)

FuzzWolfie said:


> Alright- I never really post things on these forums- but I do have a  question. Well, perhaps this is better qualified as a need for clarification.
> 
> I use a type of craft glue made by Aleene's when constructing  my heads. It is sold as nontoxic and has been tested by the ASTM-  (the) American Society for Testing Materials. I have successfully used  this glue for years with personal costumes and have never had any  negative effects (i.e. feeling loopy, sick, smelled anything funny,  etc.), and I have also found it holds together very well.
> 
> ...



I assume that the super glue thing literally means things that normally pops into mind. Like that super glue shit that comes in little tubes people use to try to fix minor things. As for "Gorilla Grip"...I know that there are very limited uses for things like "Gorilla glue"....the best being that you want to keep it to something like foot paws where you are bonding a sole to the underneath of the shoe (Zeke and I use the stuff for extra thick fun foam because it's a good sole material to put underneath foot paws. There is also things like Magna-tac 809 which is a really good glue for putting things like claws onto hand paws, and teeth sets into snouts, as well as eyes into their sockets.

But the cheap shit you get at the store in those little tubes...those are the "No no" that I think was being referenced, along with most fabric glues which can be pretty useless.


----------



## FredlyFatchet (Nov 22, 2010)

Trpdwarf, from your experience, would GorillaGlue or Magna-tac 809 be better for securing foamies or sculpty onto a spandex-cotton blend material to be the body? I have concern about fumes being too close to sensitive orifices, but I want to ensure the stuff don't fall off willy-nilly.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 22, 2010)

FredlyFatchet said:


> Trpdwarf, from your experience, would GorillaGlue or Magna-tac 809 be better for securing foamies or sculpty onto a spandex-cotton blend material to be the body? I have concern about fumes being too close to sensitive orifices, but I want to ensure the stuff don't fall off willy-nilly.


 
First of all Gorilla Glue should never ever EVER be used to make anything stick to a fabric of faux fur. It's corrosive really. It discolors the material too once it's done eating away at stuff. As for Magnatac? I've never used it to adhesive fun foam to anything. Only for things like sculpty. That's because it does a better job(compared to hot glue)  at holding down things like claws, and teeth. I have no experience beyond an early piece with a terrible customer when it comes to attaching fun foam to parts that are directly on the body like you mentioned. I used hot glue for that and it appeared to be a solid sturdy thing.

If you want to try using magna-tac to hold things like what you mention down, I would suggest making something like a test set of gloves out of your material. Try one glove with the magna-tac stuff and the other with hot glue. Wear them around the house when ever you can for a week to see how the  material holds up. That should give you a good idea of how the thing will go. This isn't my area of expertise. I generally work with either faux fur, suede, or fleece.

On that note when I used hot glue for these: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2464513/ (zoom in to look at the hands) to get the fun foam scales on and I've yet to have a problem with it coming up. When ever I think about foamies I think about hot glue because it causes a chemical change/bond due to the heat. That's what I'll always use because it's never let me down with things like fun foam onto fleexe, suede, or faux fur.

If I am working with sculpty pieces I go with magna-tac. Magna tac does not have much in the way of fumes and tends to dry fast enough. After that it has no fumes that I've noticed.


----------



## Glitch (Nov 22, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I assume that the super glue thing literally means things that normally pops into mind. Like that super glue shit that comes in little tubes people use to try to fix minor things. As for "Gorilla Grip"...I know that there are very limited uses for things like "Gorilla glue"....the best being that you want to keep it to something like foot paws where you are bonding a sole to the underneath of the shoe (Zeke and I use the stuff for extra thick fun foam because it's a good sole material to put underneath foot paws. There is also things like Magna-tac 809 which is a really good glue for putting things like claws onto hand paws, and teeth sets into snouts, as well as eyes into their sockets.
> 
> But the cheap shit you get at the store in those little tubes...those are the "No no" that I think was being referenced, along with most fabric glues which can be pretty useless.


 
I got the "Original" Super Glue Gel (approx. 0.75 USD a tube for the brand name) that is better for porous surfaces.  I used that to bind teeth to a clay gumline, and there was no damage to either part.  No evidence of corrosion, discoloration, etc.  Also, no fumes or funky smells.
And, even better, those teeth are IN THERE.  They aren't going anywhere.
Versus hot glue, I mean, hot mess.  No matter what I did the teeth kept falling out.  Probably because both are clay and clay = cold.  The glue cured before you could stick the parts together.


----------



## Furr (Nov 22, 2010)

One of the reasons why fur suit builders say no super glue is because some of them can have noxious fumes and most furries are too dumb to look at the chemical sheet to find out if it is safe to use. Also most chemical tests arenâ€™t rated for fur suit use. Meaning that they may have been tested for fumes and have only a little but werenâ€™t meant to be put in an enclosed area around your head. Just because you donâ€™t feel funny doesnâ€™t mean that there arenâ€™t any. Sometimes the symptoms are so subtle that you donâ€™t notice them and prolonged exposure over time can cause some pretty bad side effects.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 22, 2010)

I like to use the general rule of thumb as "If it holds strong really fast, it can't be used"

Most super glues have a 'seals on contact' quality about them. Chances are if it drys that fast it can't be used in building.


----------

